# Some early cock up's



## andrewman (May 31, 2005)

Ok then people I ain't anywhere near perfect at taking photo's however even I can laugh at some of my early efforts these day's 

All of these were taken in November and December 2004.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 2, 2005)

Oh, if I were to go through my archives, I could start to virtually *flood* this board with early cock-ups! It'd be a right *deluge*, since I have soooooo many of them. Unbelievably many... :roll:


----------

